# Ormskirk Water Tower



## miffta (Feb 10, 2017)

*ORMSKIRK WATER TOWER​*





*HISTORY​*_copied from wiki​_
Tower Hill Water Tower is a disused water tower and local landmark in Ormskirk, Lancashire, England. Situated on the east side of Tower Hill.
it was built between 1853-4 for Ormskirk Local Board of Health and is reputed to be the oldest remaining water tower in the country.
It was awarded Grade II listed status in 1976and is on the Heritage at Risk Register. The area immediately surrounding the tower has been used as allotments since the mid 20th century

Planning permission was granted in 1988 for the conversion of the tower into a single dwelling, though the scheme was never implemented. Subsequent applications to convert the tower into offices or an apartment block were either refused or withdrawn.
A more recent application for conversion into seven apartments was made in 2004, though this has also been rejected and an appeal against the decision was dismissed in April 2008​
please note the shots were taken back in March 2016, after i heard from a friend that the tower door had been opened. Knowing that access would be promptly sealed because of obvious dangers i went straight away the same day. the door was resealed the day after.​
























































































































The view from the top if you look closely you can see Ormskirk Parish Church on the horizon





lastly graffiti left by me in my teens back in 1994





I hope you enjoyed this report.
& thank you for looking
(also i know some people don't like the HDR & some do, so i apologize for those of you who find them too much)​
finally heres a link to the latest development plans for the tower (what a joke)

Access Denied​


----------



## Sam Haltin (Feb 10, 2017)

That's a lot of photos but well described. I clicked on the link and looked at the hair-brained idea of putting a house on top of the tower. I don't think its a good idea. I left a comment at the bottom of the newspaper and I used my other pen-name of Sam Haltin. In that comment I suggested that it should be made into a tourist attraction. I can see by your photos why the tower door should be sealed up - it looks dangerous. Not too keen about HDR, tends to take away the natural colours but - sometimes it works.


----------



## krela (Feb 10, 2017)

Your HDR is fine, nicely done. But 7 apartments, really?? Yuck.


----------



## smiler (Feb 10, 2017)

I liked that Miff, you got some cracking shots of an out of the usual site, not seen a pigeon ring for awhile, Nice One, Thanks


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Feb 10, 2017)

There has been some real rubbish written about this place over the years as to what should/could be done with it. It was an easy saunter to the top in '75, but tourist attraction would require lift installation - if top access were to be on the agenda. The stairway will not take likely to the tramp of thousands of feet. The latest plans are in fact some of the best and the architect's words on the matter ring very true to my mind, the single dwelling on top will give the tower back its true height and old outline on the skyline. The plans also include all the vast amount of pointing and brickwork restoration that this place urgently needs - the ivy growth is doing vast amounts of damage to the mortar and the corroding iron work let into the brickwork is slowly forcing areas of brickwork apart. Sadly this is another example of 'Listing without due thought of the consequences' - it was in a dire state in 1975 and there has never been any money put up for its conservation, never mind restoration, between then and now! As for a tourist attraction - Mum, Dad, Granny and the Kids have never taken kindly to walking through acres of mud to inspect any 'attraction' never mind a decaying pile of bricks! It would take millions of £'s of none existent money and quite frankly there are Victorian railway viaducts that would make far better attractions.


----------



## Mearing (Feb 10, 2017)

Someones loft is a racing pigeon short!


----------



## HughieD (Feb 10, 2017)

That is a cracker and love the stone spiral staircase...


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Feb 12, 2017)

Lovely shots and good history, just love water towers...don't mind racing pigeons either!

I'd move in there today


----------



## Amadeus1982 (Dec 9, 2020)

Miff, I am 38 ..I grew up in ormy as a kid. When I was about 10 me and friends got up the stairs of the water tower... I distinctly remember your name written in tippex half way up the spiral staircase where the only shard of light came through onto a step. "Very clever" I thought at the time. Finding you here is like solving a mystery to me lol. Pretty sure I saw your name all over ormy around that time lol. Peace


----------

